# Hoyt Tribute vs. Martin Condor



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

When I went looking for a finger bow with a 26"DL it had to 35" ATA or better. A 33" bow with your DL??? The Tribute is 45", and could easily be used in mountain hunting, but it's 4.8lbs. Just thinking. But if you're going fingers at your DL, I'd be looking 40" or better--Just me. Smile.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have a new never shot Tribute Blackout for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

The new Condor is 40" ATA. IBO is 330 fps. Not a speed freak, but if it works for my 28" dl might be interesting. Also, I'm LH.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Grab it and join us in Redding. Smile. Hey, cc you'll find someone who wants a low poundage Tribute. Keep trying.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Shooting the condor and loving it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yeah if I was in a good spot with the money and my Nitrum 34 came in at the same time, I would keep it as it draws so nice and hey 40# can get it done on deer I had a 40# before my second back operation and blew right through a buck at 30 yards with a good cut on contact head.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

AT, are you shooting fingers, what's your DL? Any pinch at all? I finger shoot a 38.4" PSE Mojo 3D w/hybrid cams that I bought in 2007. I tend to get a sore spot on my draw hand's index finger after a long afternoon of shooting. Both bows are pretty expensive (to me) and I'd like to learn more. How's the Condor's speed, are you impressed?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I shoot the shadow cart with a 29" draw length it's axle to axle is 41" I have no problem shooting it. So with a 28" on a 40 ata I think you would be fine.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

The new Condor is closer to 38-39" ATA, but from the outside of each cam at full draw it is 40.5 if I remember right.
My Shadowcats are 40.25 outside of cams at full draw.
Don.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The Condor VE is indeed about 40} but is it not a shoot through cable system? I can't see hunting with that. 
A used Shadowcat or Sceptre might be a better choice.
I keep looking at the Hoyt Freestyle. If I could just get it with PSE DC cams. Hmmmm.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Windrover, I get the Tribute tomorrow. I thought about the Freestyle, but decided to go with the Tribute. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

The Condor (not the VE): http://www.martinarchery.com/bows/condor/ vs. the Tribute: http://www.hoyt.com/compounds/tribute. From what I know they are both priced about the same, maybe $850 for the Hoyt. I've never had a Martin and have heard some "internet chatter" about the dependability of some of their product lines (leaning cams rubbing against bow limbs, hard to tune, etc.). Not sure what to believe. Both companies have been around for a good while and that would seem to speak to their quality.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have my Tribute new never shot 26''-29.5 draw in the classifieds for $675 OBO


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I am the largest Martin dealer in MT and have very little issues with the bows I have sold over the past few years. They are very easy to tune and to set up.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Speaking of easy to tune and set up; wow, the 50# Tribute is a dream. Slapped a Timberdoodle II and solid nock 1/2" up; moved the rest 1/2 arrow out from center and proceeded to hit the spot at 20 yards. Today went to range to check longer gaps. Not much different than the Supra. The 60 yard is a little higher, but everything below fell right into place. Sweet bow to shoot, and hard to get off center--good anchor. down arrow and right in line with spot. Wow. fun to shoot.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be reaching for that Condor or a used Shadowcat.

If you want the Tribute then just get a Protec XT3000 with wheels. Very similar bow for maybe half the money.

-Grant


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

It's working so why complain or look elsewhere. Money isn't everything and convenience is golden. And similar sometimes doesn't cut it. Loving my bow, so live with it. Smile.


----------

